# Verizon galaxy nexus in korea?



## loveflying (Jun 27, 2012)

I am going to be studying abroad in Korea this coming school year, and I was wondering if it is possible to use the Verizon gnex in korea? I was hoping to put my gnex onto a korean carrier. Is this possible? If it is, how do i go about making this happen? thanks for any input.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's extremely unlikely. South Korea does have CDMA carriers, but that's only one hurdle.


----------

